# pinned kayak in Blackrock rapid



## Cru_Jones (Jun 20, 2007)

As of about 3pm yesterday there was a pinned boat in Blackrock rapid. It's not too in the way but could make for a suprise as you set up on river right for the main move of Blackrock rapid.


----------

